# Forget candy and water now they want wifi.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I only have 10 gigs of data and a weird pax with bizarre hair made me activate my phobe hotspot. Actually he took my phone from dash and then turned on hotspot against my will and it gets worse. He activated facetime chat and i had to tell him im running out of data.

I let him do it because he said hos roaming from europe so i let him know tmobile is giving free 3 month service to European travelers that visit USA. I think t-mobile is owened by Dutch which explains


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Whaaaat?

Dropkick him to the curb.

He wants WiFi, lol. So what?? And I want a ribeye and a vacation....


Then again, I had one yesterday, and am taking today off. Hmm. But then I also got WiFi *for myself*.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I only have 10 gigs of data and a weird pax with bizarre hair made me activate my phobe hotspot. Actually he took my phone from dash and then turned on hotspot against my will and it gets worse. He activated facetime chat and i had to tell him im running out of data.





Adieu said:


> Whaaaat?
> 
> Dropkick him to the curb.
> 
> ...


Yea and to make matters even worse Thief-Mobile wont let me buy a gig or 10 gigs of data. They want me to refill entire cost of plan.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I wish one of these punks would snatch my phone off it's mount...

I promise u they wouldn't do it again


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

That's what the hammer in the door pocket is there for!!!


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I only have 10 gigs of data and a weird pax with bizarre hair made me activate my phobe hotspot. Actually he took my phone from dash and then turned on hotspot against my will and it gets worse. He activated facetime chat and i had to tell him im running out of data.
> 
> I let him do it because he said hos roaming from europe so i let him know tmobile is giving free 3 month service to European travelers that visit USA. I think t-mobile is owened by Dutch which explains


Brother you need to grow a pair down there , Im sorry but have to say it


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

FARIS said:


> Brother you need to grow a pair down there , Im sorry but have to say it


I actually am very firm normally but will let some things slide. My last encounter a pax asked to enter address and i gave him phone but he ended ride to avoid prinetime but i stopped car and told him i aint moving until you request again and he did. Trust me 99% of my pax would think twice before disreapecting me in my own car. They dont know who i really am.


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I actually am very firm normally but will let some things slide. My last encounter a pax asked to enter address and i gave him phone but he ended ride to avoid prinetime but i stopped car and told him i aint moving until you request again and he did. Trust me 99% of my pax would think twice before disreapecting me in my own car. They dont know who i really am.


Well said I know sometimes shrt happen but never ever let them take advantage of ur kindness. You seem like a very good person 
Before I joined this forums all the bad stuff ppl mentioned here I got it


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Yes i try to be as nice as possible. When i add my LYFT income to my other job--i bring in 70k a year so i don't wanna risk deactivation. These people will lie about a driver and overall service when they complian or dont get things their way. Cab drivers can say things like Gtfo my cab or threaten to call cops for disorderly conduct--but if we do that--we can easily get deactivated. Lyft and Uber are in a war and watch their publicity. Luckily i do mostly airports and avoid drunks and bad neighborhoods. Just the other day i saw a trunk that had sign HUMANS ARE WEIRD. I was like sooo true.


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Yes i try to be as nice as possible. When i add my LYFT income to my other job--i bring in 70k a year so i don't wanna risk deactivation. These people will lie about a driver and overall service when they complian or dont get things their way. Cab drivers can say things like Gtfo my cab or threaten to call cops for disorderly conduct--but if we do that--we can easily get deactivated. Lyft and Uber are in a war and watch their publicity. Luckily i do mostly airports and avoid drunks and bad neighborhoods.


Good man but I havekicked many riders and never disactivated but only driving with 7 weeks


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

I have unlimited data so I can provide it in my car NO PROBLEM. IT IS NOT FREE YOU CHEAP BASTARDS, $10.00 CASH WHEN YOU SIT YOUR BUTT DOWN.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Its not really unlimited. After you run out of high speed gigs, they throttle you so slow that you cant even accept a ping.


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Its not really unlimited. After you run out of high speed gigs, they throttle you so slow that you cant even accept a ping.


Actually there is unlimited 4g


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

FARIS said:


> Actually there is unlimited 4g


No carrier i know of offers it. They purposely wanna throttle after you run out of the fast lte. What they call unlimited is a lie that throttles so people can renew sooner. They also prey on prepaid or pay as you go folks and give their post paid customers better deals..


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> No carrier i know of offers it. They purposely wanna throttle after you run out of the fast lte. What they call unlimited is a lie that throttles so people can renew sooner. They also prey on prepaid or pay as you go folks and give their post paid customers better deals..


I asked tmobile and they said they have


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Whaaaat?
> 
> Dropkick him to the curb.
> 
> ...


You HAD to bring up steak . . .
I hear Outback calling . . .
Nice huge rib eye
Loaded baked potatoes
French onion soup
Coconut shrimp appetizer . . .
Blooming onion
Giant Margarita in a mug !
Nice slab of cheesecake.
Amaretta in the after dinner coffee.

Now you will cost me $100.00


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

You believe what Thief-Mobile employees tell you? In the past i told employees at store not to put any extra features that cost on my account and they carelessly did it anywayz.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

No one touches my phone but me and since no pax is paying my bill, they definitely aren't using any of my data that I pay for. I don't care if they're roaming or not and facetime uses a TON of data.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

No one is going to snatch the phone from my mount without repercussion from me....that will involve me pulling over to the side of the road, getting the phone back, ending the ride with a 1 star and a comment to lyft what the passenger did and the passenger getting the heck out of my car and if they refuse, the cops get called. No way I am putting up with that behavior in my car.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Adieu said:


> That's what the hammer in the door pocket is there for!!!


I was thinking more along the lines of breaking out the pepper spray and saying "when a stranger touches my personal belongings I assume you're agenda is to steal. Put my phone back on the mount and get out of my vehicle"

And if there's protest, I point the pepper spray and repeat sternly "get out of my vehicle"

I promise 99% of people will quickly get out of the car. The other 1% will will get sprayed in the face.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of breaking out the pepper spray and saying "when a stranger touches my personal belongings I assume you're agenda is to steal. Put my phone back on the mount and get out of my vehicle"
> 
> And if there's protest, I point the pepper spray and repeat sternly "get out of my vehicle"
> 
> I promise 99% of people will quickly get out of the car. The other 1% will will get sprayed in the face.


Stick a fork in his hand.

Will keep him busy till you pull over.
Liable to crash into a post with all that pepper spray circulating through the air vents.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Well I would have pulled the car over the moment he reached for my phone. 

I'd hope a person would get out the moment I pulled out the pepper spray. But you never know with some of these clowns.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You HAD to bring up steak . . .
> I hear Outback calling . . .
> Nice huge rib eye
> Loaded baked potatoes
> ...


Dude, Outback has horrible steak. Try yelping a local steakhouse and not a chain one.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Stick a fork in his hand.
> 
> Will keep him busy till you pull over.
> Liable to crash into a post with all that pepper spray circulating through the air vents.


This is why I would have pulled the 380, ordered his m out of the car, had him lay facedown on the ground while waiting for police to arrive. With the cost of smartphones, theft of one in most states is a felony. Don't drop the soap.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Some people don't have boundaries, you need to help them with that. If people go for my phone or the volume control, they get a single warning. Do it again, ride ends whether it's in a safe place or not. Only had to do it twice in roughly 5K rides.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Touch my phone = booted.


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Beur said:


> This is why I would have pulled the 380, ordered his m out of the car, had him lay facedown on the ground while waiting for police to arrive. With the cost of smartphones, theft of one in most states is a felony. Don't drop the soap.


Man I like pocket carry , mine is ruger lcp but unforunatly in Cali no felony due to prob 47


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Adieu said:


> That's what the hammer in the door pocket is there for!!!


Exactly, I've had Pax ask me what the hamner is for, I reply "these are troubled times," "lots of tweakers on all sorts of drugs using rideshare because they can't afford their own car" That's a good enough reason for anyone to carry a 28lb hammer in their car.
I've had riders threaten me for leaving after the 1.5min Line timer....
Since that, and the carjackings here on the North Shore, I always keep a hammer within arms reach.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

28 lb = wrong kind of hammer


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I only have 10 gigs of data and a weird pax with bizarre hair made me activate my phobe hotspot. Actually he took my phone from dash and then turned on hotspot against my will and it gets worse. He activated facetime chat and i had to tell him im running out of data.
> 
> I let him do it because he said hos roaming from europe so i let him know tmobile is giving free 3 month service to European travelers that visit USA. I think t-mobile is owened by Dutch which explains


Touching an Uber/Lyft driver's phone is like touching an officer's badge or weapon. Try it and see how that works out for you.

If that ever happens again, tell them not to touch your phone. If they don't comply, the ride ends. Internet access is not a service you provide. They can go to a cafe or something with free wi-fi. Report them as a bad rider as soon as the trip ends. Don't give up your respect in exchange for stars on an app.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh no, this would not happen in my car.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I only have 10 gigs of data and a weird pax with bizarre hair made me activate my phobe hotspot. Actually he took my phone from dash and then turned on hotspot against my will and it gets worse. He activated facetime chat and i had to tell him im running out of data.
> 
> I let him do it because he said hos roaming from europe so i let him know tmobile is giving free 3 month service to European travelers that visit USA. I think t-mobile is owened by Dutch which explains


Against your will? Pls be more assertive.Sigh


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

I made you guys all a little video on how to handle this next time. I pull out my taser and tell them to get out of my shite.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't care if I can add data mid-cycle (I'm on post-paid) or if I get throttled or not. The pax did not pay for my data and will not use it. Period. It's that simple. It's not part of the agreement for transportation. Even on the airplane, unless you're doing something specifically on the airline's site like watching one of their movies or checking on the progress of your flight, you have to PURCHASE access to use the WIFI. No one gives it away for free.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

SLAV4UBER said:


> "Furthermore unless you have prepaid, You can add data midcycle and the cost will be prorated."


That line implies that since it's so easy to get data, you should offer it.

I can read just fine and I take offense that you think I'm uneducated. You know what they say about assuming. I'm college educated and have a professional career and only uber for extra pocket cash. I have common sense and I travel a lot for business. Yes, T-mobile currently has a deal to get limited 30 minutes of free wifi on your cell phone only. Most people who want wifi, don't want to use it only on their cell phone and have to pay $15 or more per flight to get it on their laptop or tablet. And NO Free WIFI is NOT abundant when you're moving around in a car or even traveling. It may be in Las Vegas (used to live there), but that's not the norm. You have to be in a business to get it most times and many make you jump through all kinds of hoops to log on. At the Outback the other day, in order to get onto their wifi, you had to make a post to social media referencing Outback.

Believe me, I could make all kinds of assumptions about you based on your profile pic alone, but I'm a decent human being and don't make judgements like that. Before you make judgements, you might want to get your facts straight.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> No one is going to snatch the phone from my mount without repercussion from me....that will involve me pulling over to the side of the road, getting the phone back, ending the ride with a 1 star and a comment to lyft what the passenger did and the passenger getting the heck out of my car and if they refuse, the cops get called. No way I am putting up with that behavior in my car.


that's it.I see a real man here.Why would you even let anyone touch your month phone?!!!!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Fyi, there are unlimited lte plans that also offer tethering.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Fyi, there are unlimited lte plans that also offer tethering.
> View attachment 53455
> View attachment 53456


Bro where do you get that plan? which carrier is it? I live way south of Metro area near farmland and there is not even a highspeed internet connection at home and if I got that plan you have I would like so make my house a hotspot all day long. Unlimited fast speed that are unthrottled is a dream come true. I pay $60 a month for T-Mobile and they only give me 10 Gigs at unlimited.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Fyi, there are unlimited lte plans that also offer tethering.
> View attachment 53455
> View attachment 53456


The point is, I'm not giving my data away. I do have an unlimited plan and have never been throttled, but I'm still not giving it away. It's a lot more expensive than water and mints.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

This is "ridesharing", not phone or data sharing. With rare exception, my longest ride is 20 minutes, most of them are 5 or 6. It's not enough time for you to charge your phone, play your crappy music or surf the interwebs. 

I'm nice, friendly, knowledgeable, safe and give great ride but it's got to stop somewhere, particularly given the lousy rates. Make it $4 or 5 a mile and I'll get out and wipe your shoes off as you get in and give you hot towels to clean your hands.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

My passengers dont share rides with other pax so to me it isnt ridesharing. Its commercially making money with my car


----------

